# Scanner CanoScan LIDE 30



## xavierBrys (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Imac avec Mac OS X 10.8.2 mais lorsque j'essaie de faire fonctionner mon vieux scanner CanoScan LIDE 30 de Canon, ça ne fonctionne pas. 
J'ai déjà vu un message sur le sujet sur le forum MAIS il s'agissait d'une version plus ancienne de MAC OS X (10.5). Pour que ça fonctionne il faut apparemment installer le logiciel CanoScan Toolbox PUIS le pilote ScanGear. Lorsque je télécharge ces deux éléments sur le site CANON et que je décompresse les fichiers téléchargés avec Stuffit Expander, les fichiers décompréssés ne fonctionnent pas : le message suivant apparaît : 
"Impossible d'ouvrir l'application "CanoScan Toolbox Inst Carbon F" car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge."
J'aimerais savoir si ce scanner peut fonctionner sous Mac OS X 10.8.2. Je pense que oui (et J'ESPERE VRAIMENT !!) mais je ne vois pas comment faire.
Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?
MERCI D'AVANCE !!

Xavier.


----------



## jojo999922 (21 Août 2013)

Ton scanner et plus simple &#224; faire fonctionner sur XP, qui d'ailleurs tourne tr&#232;s bien en machine virtuel , par exemple virtualbox ( Xp craqu&#233; bien sur un syst&#232;me p&#233;rim&#233; on l'ach&#232;te pas ) . Personnellement ayant du mat&#233;riel canon ancien c'est la meilleur solution qui fonctionne dans le temps


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2013)

Salut *Xavier*.



xavierBrys a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acheter un Imac avec Mac OS X 10.8.2 mais lorsque j'essaie de faire fonctionner mon vieux scanner CanoScan LIDE 30 de Canon, ça ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> *J'aimerais savoir si ce scanner peut fonctionner sous Mac OS X 10.8.2*. Je pense que oui (et J'ESPERE VRAIMENT !!) mais je ne vois pas comment faire.



La réponse est... *OUI*. J'en parle d'expérience, car j'utilise le même scanner «CanoScan LIDE 30» de _Canon_ depuis des années. Je l'ai utilisé successivement sous «Tiger 10.4 », «Léopard 10.5», «Snow Léopard 10.6», «Lion 10.7» et «Mountain Lion 10.8». Je continuerai de l'utiliser avec «Mavericks 10.9» à la sortie de l'OS-Client (il marche avec la version '_bêta_').

Le moment critique est survenu avec «Lion». Cet OS, comme le suivant, ne supportant plus l'émulateur du code PPC «Rosetta», le «Canoscan LIDE 30» est devenu in-pilotable avec son driver natif : _ScanGear_. Ne te fatigue pas à chercher des mises-à-jour _Canon_ : c'est un pilote PPC, jamais ré-écrit en code Intel, et qui ne le sera pas car _Canon_ a archivé ce modèle de scanner.

La solution s'appelle : VuesScan de _Hamrick_. Coût : 33&#8364; (version standard, droit de MÀj = 1 an) ou 66&#8364; (version pro, droit de MÀJ = illimité). Une fois le logiciel installé, tu connectes le «CanoScan LIDE 30» en USB au Mac, tu lances «VuesScan» et le logiciel automatiquement et immédiatement détecte le scanner connecté et est prêt à l'emploi. Sa GUI (Graphical User's Interface) est particulièrement soignée et pleine de réglages élaborés : une version supérieure de ce que proposait le logiciel de pilotage natif du Canon. «VueScan» a pour lui, par delà ce cas de figure, sa capacité universelle à piloter tout scanner, indépendant ou relevant d'une imprimante, en connexion USB ou Wi-Fi. Si tu as une imprimante qui fait aussi scanner et qui marche en Wi-Fi, «VuesScan»*à peine lancé détectera l'appareil et proposera de le piloter (donc si on veut utiliser le Canon en USB, veiller à ce que le scanner identifié par défaut ne soit pas celui de l'imprimante Wi-Fi, mais sélectionner le Canon dans la liste des scanners actuellement disponibles).

Une autre méthode qui produit «_quelque chose plutôt que rien_» [en quoi le philosophe _Leibniz_ voyait une _question_ bien plutôt qu'une _réponse_ ] est d'utiliser les ressources «SANE» (à installer) et à passer par une application Mac native pour piloter la tâche de scan comme «Aperçu» ou «Transfert d'image». Les résultats sont tellement médiocres et les réglages si lamentables, qu'après comparatif avec  «VuesScan» - la cause est entendue.


----------



## xavierBrys (22 Août 2013)

Super Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
MAIS n'existe-t-il pas une solution GRATUITE ? Je viens de dépenser une fortune dans un Imac hyper moderne, ce n'est pas pour avoir à payer un logiciel le prix de mon scanner pour aider mon ordinateur à le détecter.
Merci d'avance de votre retour.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2013)

Salut *Xavier*.

Personnellement, je suis attaché à mon scanner «Canoscan LIDE 30». _Primo_, fonctionnellement parlant, parce que _léger_ il se dispose à la demande sur mon Bureau aussi facilement qu'une chemise cartonnée pour n'importe quel scan à la volée ; de surcroît parce qu'_extra-plat_, il peut supporter toutes sortes de livres allant jusqu'au format _in folio_ qui nécessite un large plan de Bureau pour s'étaler, sans dénivellation notable qui les ferait pendouiller au risque de fatiguer la reliure. _Secundo_, par ce prolongement de soi qu'on trouve aux objets familiers qui en ont reçu la patine, et qui conduit donc à les _maintenir_ en usage.

Pour ces raisons - «VueScan» ne m'a pas paru une dépense, mais une assurance. Et l'interface de numérisation à elle seule vaut le prix de l'application :





[En exemple : page numérisable _in folio_ du volume V de : «The Vulgate Version of the Arthurian Romances» by _H. Oskar Sommer_, The Carnegie Institution of Washington 1912 - un ouvrage que je ne manipulerais certainement pas sur la surélévation étriquée d'une vitre d'imprimante faisant scanner où la moitié de l'ouvrage aurait à être retenue dans les airs pour ne pas s'échapper vers le bas comme une vulgaire andouille au grand dam de la reliure ]

&#9988;​
En ce qui concerne une solution gratuite, je t'ai signalé SANE. Tu télécharges et tu installes les 5 paquets *binary* pour «Mountain Lion» : _TWAIN SANE Interface_, _SANE Preference Pane_, _SANE backends_, _libusb_ & _gettext_. Ainsi, se trouvent installées sur ton Mac des ressources qui, _théoriquement_, peuvent permettre à une application ayant des fonctions de _numérisation_ de piloter le scanner sous «Mountain Lion».

- avec «GraphicConverter», à la stricte condition de le démarrer en *mode 32-bit*, j'arrive de façon assez laborieuse à obtenir un scan basique à partir du scanner «Canoscan LIDE 30» connecté en USB. L'inconvénient pour toi est que «GraphicConverter» est bien sûr une application payante.

- avec «Transfert d'image» ('_Image Capture_'), et même avec «Aperçu» naguère, j'ai été capable de récupérer des scans à partir du même «Canoscan LIDE 30» connecté en USB. Mais aujourd'hui, dans la version 10.8.4 de «Mountain Lion», ledit scanner n'est plus reconnu par ces applications, les ressources SANE ne paraissant plus le supporter dans cet environnement d'OS X. Ce que je ne regrette guère, l'usage d'«Aperçu» ou de «Transfert d'image» pour une telle tâche s'étant révélé ridiculement ingrat. Mais peut-être que dans l'environnement de ton «Mountain Lion 10.8.2» sera-t-il possible à «Transfert d'image» de piloter le «Canoscan LIDE 30»?​


----------



## anthony__ (20 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un nouvel iMac équipé avec l'OS X Mavericks (10.9.2)
J'ai un scanner Canon "Canoscan *Lide 20*" que je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner.
J'ai tenté l'installation de SANE et l'utilisation du scanner avec Capture d'Image, mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Le scanner ne semble pas être vu par SANE.
Par contre, j'ai téléchargé la version d'essai de VueScan, et cela a fonctionné immédiatement !
Maintenant je me demande s'il vaut mieux payer pour VueScan ou acheter un nouveau scanner, ce qui serait relativement bête vu que le bon vieux Lide 20 donne toute satisfaction.
Ce genre de situation est tout de même un peu regrettable.

PAr contre, mais c'est un autre sujet, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon imprimante Canon *Pixma IP4950*. Quand je vais sur le site Canon qui permet de télécharger le pilote, je sélectionne le modèle d'imprimante et l'OS X 10.9 Il me renvoit alors une liste de 4 applications dont aucune ne semble être simplement le pilote ???


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2014)

Salut *Anthony*.

Pour un pilote de ton imprimante _Canon Pixma IP4950_, regarde &#9758;ici&#9756;. Une fois que tu as récupéré le fichier zippé : mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.zip, dé-zippe-le pour obtenir un fichier : 0 - ÉáÇ£Ç&#960;ÇØÂÖ®&#937;ìÔºàApple_HFSÔºö0Ôºâ 2. À partir de là, va à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans sa fenêtre ouverte, fais d'abord un copier-coller de :


```
sudo install
```

et crée *un espace libre* en pressant une fois la barre d'espacement du clavier. Fais alors un glisser-déposer direct de ton fichier 0 - ÉáÇ£Ç&#960;ÇØÂÖ®&#937;ìÔºàApple_HFSÔºö0Ôºâ 2 dans la fenêtre, ce qui va indiquer le chemin au fichier et le nom du fichier. Cette opération de glisser-déposer crée automatiquement un espace libre comme requis à la fin du syntagme. Fais alors un copier-coller de :


```
/System/Library/Printers
```

de telle sorte que ton invocation complète ressemble à ce qui suit :


```
sudo install [COLOR="SeaGreen"]/chemin au fichier/0\ -\ ÉáÇ£Ç&#960;ÇØÂÖ®&#937;ìÔºàApple_HFSÔºö0Ôºâ\ 2[/COLOR] /System/Library/Printers
```

et fais &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (tu dois t'authentifier admin pour avoir le droit de passer une commande préfixée de sudo = Substitute USer DO --> opérer en qualité d'utilisateur susbtitut de root) --> tu tapes ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef &#8617;&#65038;.

Le fichier binaire a été copié dans le répertoire attendu _Printers_ de la _Bibliothèque_Système_ avec les bons droits (755 root:wheel) et donc le statut exec. Re-démarre. Je ne peux pas te garantir que ça va marcher.


----------



## demougin (21 Juin 2014)

pour ma part j'utilise VueScan depuis plusieurs années, ce qui m'a permis d'user jusqu'à la corde mes vieux scanners de diverses marque.
au bout du compte l'investissement dans la version pro s'est révélée être une véritable économie sur la durée.


----------



## gmaa (21 Juin 2014)

+1 (lide 25)


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juin 2014)

Salut,
ma réponse sera la même que tout un chacun et que, à tout seigneur tout honneur, macomaniac : Vuescan.
En passant sur Lion, et après moults recherches, la seule solution pour continuer d'utiliser mon Canoscan Lide 20 fut d'acheter ce logiciel.
J'avoue ne pas avoir cherché depuis s'il existait une solution gratuite.


----------



## anthony__ (21 Juin 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Anthony*.
> 
> Pour un pilote de ton imprimante _Canon Pixma IP4950_, regarde &#9758;ici&#9756;. Une fois que tu as récupéré le fichier zippé : mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.zip, dé-zippe-le pour obtenir un fichier : 0 - ÉáÇ£Ç&#960;ÇØÂÖ®&#937;ìÔºàApple_HFSÔºö0Ôºâ 2. À partir de là, va à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans sa fenêtre ouverte, fais d'abord



Bonjour Macomaniac et merci pour le retour,

J'ai un problème dès le début. Quand je dé-zippe le fichier mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.zip, j'obtiens un double du fichier avec le même nom mais avec l'extension .cpgz en plus ???
Faut-il le dé-zipper avec une application spéciale ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2014)

Salut *Anthony*.

Tu sembles victime d'un '_boucle_farceuse_' . Mets à la corbeille ton .cpgz farceur en ne gardant que ton .zip originel et va à _/Applications/Utilitaires_ pour lancer le «Terminal». Autant procéder à l'installation directo presto. 

Dans la fenêtre ouverte, fais un copier-coller direct de :


```
sudo install
```

et saute *un espace* en pressant une fois la barre d'espacement du clavier. Fais alors un glisser-déposer direct dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» de ton fichier téléchargé : mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.zip, ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et le nom au fichier. Un espace libre se crée comme requis à la fin du syntagme. Fais alors un copier-coller de :


```
/System/Library/Printers/Canon_PIXMA_IP4950_driver
```

de manière à ce que l'invocation complète soit -->


```
sudo install [COLOR="SeaGreen"]/chemin_à_ton_fichier[/COLOR]/mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.zip /System/Library/Printers/Canon_PIXMA_IP4950_driver
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> demande de password --> mot-de-passe admin tapé à l'aveugle --> &#8617;&#65038; derechef et un fichier exec dénommé Canon_PIXMA_IP4950_driver se trouve logé at : _/System/Library/Printers_. Tu re-démarres.​

[sinon, je te recommande le compresseur/décompresseur d'archives - gratuit - &#9758;Keka&#9756;. Personnellement, je l'utilise systématiquement et dans le cas du fichier .zip, il ne produit pas de boucle farceuse.]


----------



## anthony__ (22 Juin 2014)

Re-re_bonjour Macomaniac,

Opération faite et menée correctement à son terme.
(bravo pour les instructions on ne peut plus claires)
J'ai bien vu apparaitre un fichier Canon_PIXMA_IP4950_driver dans _/System/Library/Printers_
Ensuite je suis allé dans les Préférences Système rubrique Imprimantes et Scanners
J'ai cliqué sur (+) et j'ai vu dans la fenêtre supplémentaire qui est apparue le nom de mon imprimante : Canon iP4900 series (type USB)
Je l'ai surligné mais le bouton ajouter reste grisé et inaccessible.
Je suis allé dans le menu déroulant Utiliser: j'ai le choix entre Sélectionner le logiciel et Autre...
Dans le premier cas, pas de trace de canon dans la liste disponible, dans le second cas, j'ai eu beau lui donner le chemin jusqu'au fichier ajouté dans la bibliothèque imprimante, impossible de le sélectionner.
Je suis perplexe... Que faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h15 ----------

Finalement, en fouillant partout, j'ai fini par tomber sur le site de Canon USA sur un fichier mcpd-mac-ip4900-10_84_2_0-ea13.dmg qui semblait correspondre aux drivers de la série Canon Pixma IP4900.
Je l'ai téléchargé et installé et cela fonctionne enfin...

Ce qui est fou, c'est qu'en faisant une recherche sur le nom de ce fichier, on le trouve aussi sur les sites allemand, hollandais, norvégiens ...etc.  de Canon mais pas sur le site France ???
Quel cirque juste pour installer une imprimante !

Quoiqu'il en soit, un grand merci à Macomaniac et ses précieux conseils !


----------



## Pierre Heitz (25 Août 2014)

Bonjour, s'il vous plait, pouvez vous m'envoyer un lien ou me donner le chemin pour installer Canon Scan LIDE 30 sur Mac Os 10.8.6. ? Merci beaucoup. Bien à vous. Pierre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2014)

Salut *Pierre*.

Le scanner CanoScan LIDE 30 de _Canon_ n'est plus supporté à partir de «Lion 10.7» --> pilotes PPC non mis à jour pour Intel et version d'OSX ne supportant plus l'émulateur de Code PPC «Rosetta».

La seule solution satisfaisante s'appelle : &#9758;VueScan&#9756; de _Hamrick_ (dans mon message #5 de ce fil, j'évoque l'alternative gratuite SANE : d'après mon expérience, c'est vraiment un procédé laborieux et rustique). C'est un logiciel qui s'installe dans les _Applications_ et que tu lances comme GUI de scan après connexion de ton scanner au Mac en USB. Il reconnaîtra sans aucun mal le CanoScan LIDE 30 (j'ai toujours ce vieux scanner et j'utilise VueScan depuis des années pour le piloter) et te permettra des paramétrages de scan sophistiqués. Si tu as des scanners d'imprimantes auxquels ton Mac se connecte n Wi-Fi, VueScan est capable aussi de les détecter et de les piloter en Wi-Fi. Il faut seulement veiller chaque fois, au menu '_Source_' de la GUI, que le bon appareil soit sélectionné. J'ajoute que les menus de VuesScan sont automatiquement en Français pour un OS de langue française (même si le site du développeur est en Américain).

Seule inconvénient : logiciel payant. Personnellement, j'ai opté une fois pour toutes pour la licence 'pro', ce qui fait que je bénéficie _ad infinitum_ des mises-à-jour (logiciel très régulièrement majoré).


----------

